# 25 NPD Seiten gehackt



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Die Gruppe "No Name Crew" hat im Mai insgesamt 25 Seiten der Partei NPD gehackt und verschiedene interne Daten, wie zum Beispiel Spenderlisten veröffentlicht.
Gestohlen wurden insgesamt Name und Anschrift von ca. 400 Personen, die der NPD Geld gespendet haben. Weiterhin wurden mehrere GB weiterer Dateien gestohlen, die man sich auf der Seite der Hacker herunterladen kann.

Bei den gehackten Seiten soll es sich um folgende 25 Adressen handeln:


> http://holger-apfel.de
> http://npd-dresden.de
> http://npd-leipzig.net
> http://npd-nol.de
> ...


Einige der Seiten scheinen im Moment nicht mehr erreichbar zu sein, da sie aus Sicherheitsgründen abgeschaltet wurden. 

Quellen:http://hop2.nn-crew.cc/npd/
NPD-Spender auf Google Maps: Hier sitzt das Nazigold - taz.de

Persönliche Meinung: Die TAZ stellt sich mit solchen Artikeln nicht besonders seriös dar und macht sich gar der Mittäterschaft schuldig.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

Bisschen mehr als ein Satz darf es schon zum Thema sein. Bitte noch etwas ausführlicher gestalten, sonst ist hier sehr schnell dicht.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die News ein wenig überarbeitet, ich hoffe es ist so annehmbar?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Juni 2011)

Ich finde vor allem die Karte, die die Spender stigmatisiert, verabscheungswürdig!
Nicht, dass ich mit ihnen sympathisiere, ganz im Gegenteil, aber macht das die Hacker besser als die Nazis?


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich finde vor allem die Karte, die die Spender stigmatisiert, verabscheungswürdig!
> Nicht, dass ich mit ihnen sympathisiere, ganz im Gegenteil, aber macht das die Hacker besser als die Nazis?


 Zumindest auf einer "seriösen" Seite wie die der TAZ finde ich so eine Karte fehlplaziert. Die Linken würden es bestimmt auch nicht gerne sehen, wenn die Rechten ihre Seiten hacken und Spenderlisten veröffentlichen.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Juni 2011)

Das ist gut so, NPD kann eh niemand leiden aber das Hacken selber..hmm


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2011)

Ist es nötig alle Seiten zu verlinken?


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Juni 2011)

Finde zwar die NPD ist eine Dreckspartei (genauso wie die Linken) aber trotzdem halte ich es für falsch Spenderlisten zu veröffentlichen.
Das stört unsere Demokratie, die anonymen Wahlen sowie den Datenschutz.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Finde zwar die NPD ist eine Dreckspartei (genauso wie die Linken) aber trotzdem halte ich es für falsch Spenderlisten zu veröffentlichen.
> Das stört unsere Demokratie und die anonymen Wahlen.


 
Also die NPD und die Linken in einen Topf zu werfen ist schon krass


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Das ist gut so, NPD kann eh niemand leiden aber das Hacken selber..hmm


 Das würde ich so nicht sagen, in einigen Bundesländern bekommen sie ja mehrere Prozent der Stimmen. Außerdem ist sie eine legale Partei genau wie die Linken.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Finde zwar die NPD ist eine Dreckspartei (genauso wie die Linken) aber trotzdem halte ich es für falsch Spenderlisten zu veröffentlichen.
> Das stört unsere Demokratie, die anonymen Wahlen sowie den Datenschutz.


 
Aha, also dürften die großen Parteien ruhig viele Gelder aus der Wirtschaft beziehen und wir wissen nix von. Wo ist das Demokratie. Die Parteien bzw. Politiker haben dem Volk zu dienen und diesem auch Rechenschaft abzulegen - sie sollen schließlich unsere Meinung sowohl national als auch international vertreten.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, in einigen Bundesländern bekommen sie ja mehrere Prozent der Stimmen. Außerdem ist sie eine legale Partei genau wie die Linken.


 Tja aber für wie lang ? Bald wird der Verfassungsschutz aufjeden Fall zuschlagen.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Tja aber für wie lang ? Bald wird der Verfassungsschutz aufjeden Fall zuschlagen.


 Und wie stellst du dir das vor? So lange Personen vom Verfassungsschutz in der NPD tätig sind können sie sie nicht verbieten.


----------



## zøtac (15. Juni 2011)

Richtig so, NPD gehört weg und zwar nicht nur im Internet


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Und wie stellst du dir das vor? So lange Personen vom Verfassungsschutz in der NPD tätig sind können sie sie nicht verbieten.


 Was ? Das glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Was ? Das glaub ich nicht.


 Das wurde vom Verfassungsgericht entschlossen, dass die Partei nicht verboten werden kann, bevor alle V Leute abgezogen werden. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass die NPD Wähler/Mitglieder dann von der rechtsliberalen NPD zu rechtsextremen oder ultrarechten Parteien/Organisationen hingezogen werden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPD-Verbotsverfahren 


> Die Verfahren wurden vom Bundesverfassungsgericht am 18. März 2003 aus Verfahrensgründen eingestellt, nachdem bekannt geworden war, dass die NPD mit V-Leuten des Verfassungsschutzes durchsetzt war. Die Frage, ob es sich bei der NPD um eine verfassungswidrige Partei handelt, wurde nicht geprüft.



und jetzt zurück zum Thema. Die Legalität der Partei ist nicht Thema dieser News.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2011)

Persönlich finde ich es gut das die Seiten der NPD gehackt wurden, nur dummerweise legalisiert es das nicht. Was die Spenderlisten angeht: Das finde ich unter aller Sau. Sowas hat nichts im Web zu suchen. Wir leben in einer Demokratie und wenn jemand Parteien was spenden will dann ist das rechtens, egal um welche Partei es sich da handelt.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Juni 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Aha, also dürften die großen Parteien ruhig viele Gelder aus der Wirtschaft beziehen und wir wissen nix von. Wo ist das Demokratie. Die Parteien bzw. Politiker haben dem Volk zu dienen und diesem auch Rechenschaft abzulegen - sie sollen schließlich unsere Meinung sowohl national als auch international vertreten.


Spendengelder sind auch nicht dafür gedacht das die Wirtschaft/Firmen die viel gespendet haben bei den Gesetzen mitreden dürften sondern nur dazu, die Partei zu unterstützen. Das was hier wieder die Politik und Wirtschaft macht ist Bestechung.

- Und wer wem wieviel Geld Spendet geht einem garnichts an.


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2011)

die News 



> auf 25 NPD Seiten ge*K*ackt



würde mir zwar persönlich besser gefallen aber  denn selbst diese News ist zuviel ehre für diese seiten


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

Unter aller Sau sowas...


----------



## Raider86 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab zwar nix übrig für die NPD und ihren Ansichten aber diese Google Map und auch die Hackangriffe müssten nicht sein, unser Land ist groß durch meinungsfreiheit also last die doch auf ihren Seiten machen was sie wollen solange sie ihm Rahmen bleiben, anderes gesinnte kennen diese Seiten nicht mal 

Wenn man auf der Straße von einem NPD vertreten angesprochen wird haut man dem ja auch nicht "vor die Fresse" auf gut deutsch, einfach würde bewahren und unbeeindruckt weiter gehen 

Dies klappt dann auch bei Webseiten und wer wem Geld in den Rachen wirft bleibt das Problem des Spenders den ich für meinen teil werde nicht ärmer nur weil ein Nachtbar denen was gibt 

Edit:
Und bitte bitte kein Bezug auf meinen Nick nehmen ja... Hess ist mein RL Nachname/Spitznahme, das hatte ich schon zu oft in anderen Foren ^^


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Interessant ist, dass sich unter den Spendern ein Herr Ali Alizadeh Khabaz befindet, die Partei wird also nicht nur von Deutschen unterstützt


----------



## Raider86 (15. Juni 2011)

Da ist nur fraglich ob Herr Ali Alizadeh Khabaz überhaupt weis für was er gespendet hat, kann mir vorstellen das die Jungs nicht immer so offenkundig angeben was dahinter steckt vielleicht war das ja nen Slogan wie "Spenden für ein Sauberes Land" und der dachte sich "Nun ja sauberer könnte es schon sein"  

Wäre nicht das erste mal das Geld gezockt wird durch Irreführung


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Das ist gut möglich, aber es befinden sich auch sehr viele Personen mit einem Doktor Titel auf der Spenderliste. Das weicht doch sehr vom Cliche ab, dass nur dumme Leute die NPD unterstützen


----------



## KrHome (15. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung: Die TAZ stellt sich mit solchen Artikeln nicht besonders seriös dar und macht sich gar der Mittäterschaft schuldig.


 Meine persönliche Meinung in diesem speziellen Fall: Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. Da ich im Bereich Medienrecht arbeite, sehe ich das ganze beruflich natürlich völlig anders. 



Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Das ist gut möglich, aber es  befinden sich auch sehr viele Personen mit einem Doktor Titel auf der  Spenderliste. Das weicht doch sehr vom Cliche ab, dass nur dumme Leute  die NPD unterstützen


Das ist doch aber wirklich nichts neues.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also die NPD und die Linken in einen Topf zu werfen ist schon krass


*Sign.*..
andererseits...WAYNE


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Sowas wie "Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel" gibt es nicht in einem Rechtsstaat. Es muss das selbe Recht für alle gelten und wer Recht hat muss auch Recht bekommen. Wenn man nämlich zu weit links geht kommt man auch wieder rechts raus


----------



## KrHome (15. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Sowas wie "Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel" gibt es nicht in einem Rechtsstaat. Es muss das selbe Recht für alle gelten und wer Recht hat muss auch Recht bekommen. Wenn man nämlich zu weit links geht kommt man auch wieder rechts raus


 Das kontere ich doch mal mit Artikel 18 und 21 GG (edit: und natürlich 20).  Parteien wie die NPD sind für mich wirklich die letzten, die sich auf den Rechtsstaat berufen dürfen. 

Abgesehen davon: Wenn sich die Ermittlungsbehörden damals nicht so blöd angestellt hätten, würde  diese Partei heute nur noch im Untergrund agieren. Allerdings gibt es ja auch Stimmen, die besagen, dass letzteres das größere Übel gewesen wäre und man die ewig Gestrigen so besser im Auge behalten könne.

Kann man halt so oder so sehen. Ich bin eher für's Verbot, da ich nicht einsehe, wieso solche Organisationen auch noch mit Steuergeldern aufgeblasen werden sollten.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Das kontere ich doch mal mit Artikel 18 und 21 GG.  Parteien wie die NPD sind für mich wirklich die letzten, die sich auf den Rechtsstaat berufen dürfen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Wenn sich die Ermittlungsbehörden damals nicht so blöd angestellt hätten, würde  diese Partei heute nur noch im Untergrund agieren. Allerdings gibt es ja auch Stimmen, die besagen, dass letzteres das größere Übel gewesen wäre und man die ewig Gestrigen so besser im Auge behalten könne.
> 
> Kann man halt so oder so sehen. Ich bin eher für's Verbot, da ich nicht einsehe, wieso solche Organisationen auch noch mit Steuergeldern aufgeblasen werden sollten.


 


> Art 18
> Wer die Freiheit der Meinungsäußerung, insbesondere die Pressefreiheit (Artikel 5 Abs.
> 1), die Lehrfreiheit (Artikel 5 Abs. 3), die Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8), die
> Vereinigungsfreiheit (Artikel 9), das Brief-, Post- und Fernmeldegeheimnis (Artikel
> ...





> Art 21
> (1) Die Parteien wirken bei der politischen Willensbildung des Volkes mit. Ihre
> Gründung ist frei. Ihre innere Ordnung muß demokratischen Grundsätzen entsprechen. Sie
> müssen über die Herkunft und Verwendung ihrer Mittel sowie über ihr Vermögen öffentlich
> ...


Würde ich nicht so sehen, da die NPD eine nationaldemokratische (rechtsliberal) Partei ist und somit nicht gegen die Paragrafen verstößt. Die NPD setzt sich unter anderem für direkte Volksabstimmungen wie sie in der Schweiz üblich sind ein. Selbst wenn die Partei illegal und verboten wäre, wäre es Selbsjustiz die Seiten der Parteien zu hacken.


----------



## KrHome (15. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so sehen, da die NPD eine nationaldemokratische (rechtsliberal) Partei ist und somit nicht gegen die Paragrafen verstößt. Die NPD setzt sich unter anderem für direkte Volksabstimmungen wie sie in der Schweiz üblich sind ein. Selbst wenn die Partei illegal und verboten wäre, wäre es Selbsjustiz die Seiten der Parteien zu hacken.


 Ich sag ja, beruflich sehe ich es anders. Die Partei ist nicht verboten, also genießt sie besondere Rechte. Letztlich ist das Ganze aber nur eine Farce, denn es wäre damals kein Problem gewesen, sie zu verbieten. 
(Zur Erinnering: Der Grund wieso nichts daraus wurde, war einzig dass man nichtmehr genau abgrenzen konnte, welchen Anteil die V-Leute an den begangenen Rechtsverletzungen hatten )

Dass inzwischen auch die NPD erkannt hat, welche Äußerungen ihre Mitglieder in der Öffentlichkeit - in Bezug auf das deutsche Grundgesetz - besser unterlassen sollten, ist klar. Du hast ja selbst schon festgestellt, dass unter den Spendern einige intelligente Menschen zu finden sind.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Trotzdem ist es nicht richtig illegale Aktivitäten gut zuheißen nur weil einem die politische Gesinnung nicht passt. Persönlich finde ich sehr viele Ziele der NPD gut und richtig. 
Die Konzern und Systemmedien sind größtenteils sowieso der größte Abschaum der in Deutschland aktiv ist. Sie verbreiten fast nur Lug und Trug, verschweigen Fakten und Wahrheiten und verhetzen das Volk (wie man an der TAZ in diesem Fall mal wieder erkennen kann).


----------



## ThorMaer (15. Juni 2011)

Ich liebe sie, einfach nur toll unsere Aktionen.

@ Master: Mein Beileid.

Vielleicht bekommen die geleakten NPD-Spender jetzt ab und zu mal bissl Besuch von paar aufgebrachten Migrantengangs, das haben sie nun davon


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung wieso ich dein Beileid brauche? Ich mache kein Geheimnis daraus, das ich mit der NPD sympathisiere.
Viel schlimmer sind Leute, die illegale Aktionen im Namen ihrer eigenen Anschauung gut heißen. Die meisten Schäden werden durch Antifa Organisationen verursacht, die Rechten machen weit weniger Schäden. Ich habe auch noch von keinen Rechten gehört, der es befürwortet linke und marxistische Seiten zu hacken. Immer diese Doppelmoral


----------



## Raider86 (15. Juni 2011)

@ThorMaer  
nicht Richtig 

Keiner von uns will doch für seine Meinung eine rein bekommen oder? Ich Persönlich mag keine Schützenfeste, wär das gemein wenn mir dafür jemand eine Ballert...


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also die NPD und die Linken in einen Topf zu werfen ist schon krass


 
Sehe ich auch so, muß nicht sein


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Juni 2011)

Bitte versteht das jetzt nicht falsch, aber ich finde das nicht okay von den Hackern. Das hat noch was mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, auch wenn es radikale Ansichten sind. Die NPD gehört verboten, aber solange sie es noch nicht ist, finde ich diese Hackattacken fehl am Platze, schon gleich doppelt in einer freien Demokratie. Ich will hier keine Nazis schützen, das Dreckspack gehört verboten und weggesperrt, aber dass die Daten der Spender veröffentlicht wurden, stößt dann doch etwas sauer auf.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2011)

Zur Info. Ich habe de Link zur Webseite des Hackers entfernt. Strafbare Handlungen müssen nicht per Link publik und gefördert werden.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

Soll ich dann auch den Link zur TAZ entfernen? Die TAZ verlinkt direkt im Text zur Hackerseite.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Juni 2011)

Mir doch egal


----------



## ThorMaer (15. Juni 2011)

Nein brauchst nicht, im journalistischen Rahmen ist das erlaubt, von daher war die Maßnahme von Pokerclock eigl auch unnötig.


----------



## Raider86 (15. Juni 2011)

Also aber eins verstehe ich nicht, warum hat eigentlich noch keiner die Seite von dem Hacker gehackt? 

So nach dem Motto wie du mir so ich dir ^^ das wär doch mal ne witzige News



Übrigens verdammt feige von den Hackern:

Zitat:
Der Umzug auf einen Root Server mit DDOS Protektion schreitet voran, und wird bald abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (15. Juni 2011)

weil Rechte nicht auf billige Rache versteift sind denke ich


----------



## Raider86 (15. Juni 2011)

Och das kannst du nicht Verallgemeinerung egal ob Rechts, Link oder Neutral es gibt auf beiden Seiten Hoch Intelligente und Sau Dumme Menschen auch in jeder Nation und in jedem Volk der Erde daher kann man aus Abstammung oder Gesinnung nicht herleiten wer mehr oder weniger Intelligent ist


----------



## Jimini (15. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so sehen, da die NPD eine nationaldemokratische (rechtsliberal) Partei ist und somit nicht gegen die Paragrafen verstößt. Die NPD setzt sich unter anderem für direkte Volksabstimmungen wie sie in der Schweiz üblich sind ein. Selbst wenn die Partei illegal und verboten wäre, wäre es Selbsjustiz die Seiten der Parteien zu hacken.


 
Dann schau dir nochmal Art. 21 II GG in Verbindung mit Art. 23, 102 GG an. Da kratzt die NPD schon hart an der Verfassungsmäßigkeit. 



Hezz86 schrieb:


> Also aber eins verstehe ich nicht, warum hat eigentlich noch keiner die Seite von dem Hacker gehackt?



Weil das nunmal nicht so einfach ist. Ja, es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit, aber wenn der Mensch vernünftigerweise aktuelle und möglichst bugfreie Software einsetzt, ist das schon schwerer, als einen ungepatchten Webserver hochzunehmen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Raider86 (15. Juni 2011)

@Jimini

Ja einfach bestimmt nicht, zugegen ich habe 0 Ahnung wie sowas überhaupt funktioniert ich habe wie gesagt nur Uhr alte Win95 Nuke Progs da drückste auf nen Button aber zum Spaß haben unter freunden reicht es.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es durchaus mach bar wenn man schon Sony und andere Größen erfolgreich gehackt hat sollte man nen Private User mit dem Nötigen wissen eigentlich hacken können.

Wie gesagt war nur so ein Gedanke da ich es schon witzig finde mir vorzustellen wie blöde der im ersten moment gucken würde

Aber hin oder her alles in allem ist und bleibt leider das Hauptproblem dass das Intern einfach zu Anonym ist und zu undurchsichtig aber wär es anderes rum würde es wieder die Menschenrechte angraben, Internet ist einfach ein Phänomen, ein nicht aufzuhaltender Selbstläufer in dem jeder mit ein wenig Erfahrung schaden Anrichte kann und ohne Erfahrung immer noch genug wissen hat um andere menschen Verbal zu Attackieren ohne mit einem Echo rechnen zu müssen so wie bei iShareGossip z.B.

Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab das andererseits eh schon ausgequetscht ist...

P.S.: Und zum Thema Anonym hier mal ein beispiel IP-Secrets (Ist nicht die beste Seite und weicht je nach Provider ab)


----------



## Jimini (15. Juni 2011)

Hezz86 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite ist es durchaus mach bar wenn man schon Sony und andere Größen erfolgreich gehackt hat sollte man nen Private User mit dem Nötigen wissen eigentlich hacken können.


 
Ganz so einfach ist es (glücklicherweise) nicht. Auch wenn der wohl größte Schutz für Otto Normaluser ist, dass er in den meisten Fällen einfach zu uninteressant für die meisten fähigen Hacker / Cracker ist, so fehlen da oftmals auch einfach die Einfalltore. Ein riesiger Konzern wie Sony hat zig mögliche Einbruchstellen, von Social Engineering ("hey John, hier ist Jack, ich komme gerade nicht auf den Webserver rauf, kannst du mal mein PW zurücksetzen?") über das Exploiten (Ausnutzen) von Sicherheitslücken bis hin zum Einschleusen von Trojanern ins interne Netzwerk ist da vieles möglich, was bei unsereins fast unmöglich ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Resax (15. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> weil Rechte nicht auf billige Rache versteift sind denke ich



 ich würd eher sagen sie versuchen es, aber bekommen es nicht hin


----------



## schlappe89 (15. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also die NPD und die Linken in einen Topf zu werfen ist schon krass



Die Linken sind viel schlimmer als die NPD.


----------



## dr_breen (15. Juni 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Die Linken sind viel schlimmer als die NPD.


 
Vom Programm her oder vom politischen Einfluss?


----------



## schlappe89 (15. Juni 2011)

Die NPD hat sich ja seit ihrem neuesten PR Gag sebst demontiert: Streit um PR-Aktion - NPD sucht nach "Adolf" - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
Die nimmt keiner für voll. Jeder weiß, dass die Leute bei der NPD Idioten sind.

Wegen der deutschen Nazi Vergangenheit und der Ewigschuld wird da auch wenig passieren.


Die große Gefahr liegt in der links-grünen Richtung, denn die stößt im Volk auf mehr Akzeptanz.
Jedoch sind sich nur wenige bewusst wofür die Linksgrünen wirklich stehen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. Juni 2011)

Anstatt Mondfinsterniss sehe ich hier anderes düsteres...
Ein Ideologischer Hack. Nicht wirtschaftlich. (Am Rande mal Bethesda erwähnt, ist doch gut das die Herz haben...)

Unverwerfliches, die Worte des Hackers welche hier "vergessen" wurden.
Vielleicht kann man Ihn dann besser verstehen.
Das wollen doch alle, "die Hacker" begreifen...

"Ich bin ein stolzer Deutscher, ich liebe Deutschland über alles und ich tue alles in meiner Macht stehende um das Bild Deutschlands zu verbessern."
-Über die Ausübung der von Darkhammer ausgeübten Macht lässt sich diskutieren...

"Wenn die Politik oder das Gesetz diese Aktion, meinerseits, strafrechtlich verfolgt, schmerzt mein Herz."
-Obi Wan Kinobi: "Luke. Lass Dich von Deinen gefühlen leiten"!

"Denn wenn sie es tut, sind alle großen Worte der Politiker vergebens. Worte wie; wir werden es nicht zulassen dass die NPD oder der rechte Flügel unsere Kinder auf die falsche Bahn bringt. Wir werden alles tun, um der NPD oder den NazisEinhalt zu gewähren."

"Ich will dass die Deutschen stolz auf sich und ihr Land sind, auf die Geschichte und die Errungenschaften. Alle Welt beneidet uns für unsere Intelligenz und unser Wissen. Aber ok, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen."
-Er liebt sein Land & ist tolerant... Ich sehe Ihn mehr als Informationsbringer, denn als bezwinger.

"Die NPD soll machen was sie will, das ist mir im Grunde genommen egal. Aber wenn mir eines nicht egal ist, dann sind es unsere Kinder und unsere Jugend."


Warum ich, wie, denke.
So wuchs ich also auch mit Deutschen & nicht Deutschen auf.
Ich fühlte mich nicht schlechter als die reinen Osmanen etc.
Dann kam das Thema Nazionalsozialismus.
In der Grundschule, ich habe mich geschämt Deutsch zu sein, konnte das nicht verstehen,
wie man aus Menschen Seife macht,
Lampenschirme,
ihnen die Goldzähne entfernt,
sie zu Tode quält...
alles nicht erfunden, war so.

Aufgrund meiner lockeren Familie, sah ich Kirchen aber auch Moslemische Gebetshäuser von innen.
Aus & so sieht das aus, Gründen.

Später, da hatte ich Kameraden, in deren Spinten hingen die Bilder vom Großvater im dritten Reich als Soldat.
Aber komischer Weise schlug mir nie einer die Fresse klein, wäre auch nicht einfach gekommen. Irgendwann wurde ich auch "geduscht",
dies ist üblich in der einen oder anderen Einheit & bedeutet gewisse akzeptanz. Wer häufig duschen geht / ging war allerdings unverbesserlich nicht integrierbar,
da hat das Kreiswehr Ersatzamt versagt & Krieger mit komischen vermischt.
Sozusagen Sprinter & Sumoringer. Ich war sowas wie der letzte Mohikaner.

Ich lebe zwischen den Welten. Lange vor Real life & Digital. Überall findest Du gutes & schlechtes.

Ansichtssache, manche glauben auch direkt, wir sind von einem Überwesen erschaffen worden.
Darf (! zum Glück !) jeder machen wies beliebt, wenns keine Steine & kein Feuer gibt.
Apropos Feuer, verbrennen Linke Menschen? Wenn nicht würde ich die nicht mit Rechts gleichsetzen.
KukucksClan tat dies. Die Vergasungen der Nazis kommen da schon näher.

Frieden schaffende Filme in dem Bereich sind z.B. Der 13`te Krieger. Königreich der Himmel...

Ihr wollt in der Welt Urlaub machen. In welchem Land wurden die No Go Areas berühmt...
Ihr wollt Musik hören, ist die immer nur Deutsch?
Ihr seht Euch manchmal Filme an. Immer Deutsche Produktionen?
Ihr habt noch nie eine nicht Deutsche Frau (/Mann) schön gefunden???
Ihr habt nur Klamotten aus Leder geschlachteter Schweine die vorher hier in Deutschland lebten.
Nur Deutsche Spiele? Betriebssysteme, Hardware...
Nahrung...

Zu Kindern. Kann ich nur sagen, erst wenn man die kleinen Aliens auf dem Arm hält kommt dieses Gefühl, das schwer zu beschreiben ist.
Ich hatte auch mal keine, also ich weiss wie schwer es ist, das zu verstehen...

Sie sind ja nicht nur süß sondern auch hier zumindest "Antitapetisten". Doch trotzdem im allgemeinen unsere Zukunft. Lügen, nein danke.
Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, das auf dem Propaganda Material steht für eine bessere Welt wie früher, ok den einen oder
anderen aus Deiner Nachbarschaft werden wir Schlachten wir brauchen seine Haut, sein Fett, seine Goldzähne, vorher kann er noch arbeiten bis
er, sie, es tot umfällt, vielleicht schneiden wir die auch bei lebendigem Leib auf, ... hoch unendlich.

Zugegeben es gibt nicht sozialisierte Ausländer oder deren Nachfahren.
Teilweise Weil diese nämlich auch mehrheitlich nur unter gleichen gesellt... Stichwort ringen um "Korrekte integration".
(Das sprengt mal wieder)
Eure bedürfnisse haben andere auch. Wir sind leider auch Vorreiter in dieser Hass Geschichte, die sämtliches gute Überschattet.
Wenn man sich von diesem Bug befreien könnte, was gäbe es an Deutschland zu kritisieren? -
Nichts, (was andere auch nicht besser können. Ja irgendwas gibts immer aber zum Thema...)

Darkhammer hat versucht den Support zu kontaktieren. So habe ich das verstanden. Wenn nichts verwerfliches daran ist,
diese Partei zu unterstützen, müsste man sich auch nicht schämen oder hämen, in welche Welt wir wohl mit denen kämen:
Event Horizon. Oder tatsächlich ein Schwarzes Loch. Es geht aber auch anders noch.

Friede Für Fremde Freunde.

*Lieber Pokerclock, Du hast um 17:14Uhr, Systemzeit geschrieben in der Art, "...etwas mehr zum Thema schreiben...". Um 20:54 den Link auf die hack Seite entfernt.
Dabei wurden aber die 25 Links zu den rechte szenen Seiten belassen (?), vielleicht gehen die später wieder... Werbung in falschem Sinne möglich.
Von daher verstehe ich schon das die Adressen der bloßgestellten so besser geschützt sind, aber wie bereits ein andere User schrieb, ungefähr ... müssen die alle aufgelistet werden..."
Bitte also auch diese entfernen. Ihr Mods habt viel zu tun.


----------



## Raider86 (16. Juni 2011)

@Jimini
Danke für die belehrung da habe ich mal garnicht dran gedacht  und wieder ein wenig klüger geworden so startet mein Marsch an die Spitze

Ne scherz auf Seite, hast mich zwar weiter aufgeklärt aber ich ging davon aus das es rechte gibt die etwas davon verstehen und durch das Forum und die HP von dem Hacker die er ja offenkundig preis gibt genug haben um halt eben solches auszunutzen und sich einzuschleichen


----------



## Jimini (16. Juni 2011)

Naja, die politische Gesinnung ist ja kein Argument für oder gegen irgendwelche Fähigkeiten. Das ist so wie wenn man sagt "Leute, die Classic Rock mögen, sind keine guten Fußballspieler". Da wirds dann etwas müßig, drüber zu "diskutieren".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Also die NPD und die Linken in einen Topf zu werfen ist schon krass



Aber es ist so...sie sind soo verschieden aber dennoch kommt das selbe dabei raus die linken sind mehr rechts als sie denken...

Ohhh man immer diese hacker auf einmal kann man ja alles hacken und das ohne probleme!


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

Ich finds Krass. Einer der Spender wohnt in meiner Stadt, dem werde ich mal ein besuch abstatten.


----------



## Lotz24 (16. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds Krass. Einer der Spender wohnt in meiner Stadt, dem werde ich mal ein besuch abstatten.



Warum?

Nicht, dass ich die NPD gut heißen will, aber wenn er ihre Ansichten unterstützt, darf er ihr auch etwas spenden. Wir leben nunmal in einer Demokratie.


----------



## schlappe89 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich denke den Job wird die örtliche SAntifa für dich übernehmen 

Ein paar Molows oder ein bisschen Grafiti an das Nazihaus. Das machen die am liebsten. Diese Grundguten.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

Einer wohnt in Paris!? Aha...


----------

